# Subwoofer upgrading advice needed!



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I am contemplating upgrading my two mismatched underpowered subs for one "better" sub. I have narrowed the selection of what is in my affordable range to several decent ones I think. I would like some advice on which may be the best bet. 

Klipsch SW-450 $249

Energy S-10.3 $199

Polk PSW505 $212 w/shipping

Atlantic Technology 262 PBM $141 w/shipping

and finally an Atlantic Technology 452 PBM that needs work. $220 with shipping. I don't know what is wrong with it, but would it be worth buying if I could fix or have fixed for around $100-150? It powers on but they claim the sub has "burned out"

Thanks ahead of time for any advice rendered!


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Among the one's you've listed, I'd try the Polk first. I've not heard great things about the low-end Klipsch subs. But I did get a Polk PSW110 for free from Fry's a couple years ago and was very impressed given its size (and, especially, cost). If you can "audition" (buy from a place with a good return policy), I would recommend doing so.

Given your budget, you should also look at BIC America (several models under $200). If you can push to $400 look at Lava and Emotiva. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

I think that I have settled with getting the psw505. Does anyone have any personal experience with this model?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I=V/R said:


> I think that I have settled with getting the psw505. Does anyone have any personal experience with this model?


I'm in the same bind and have researched the PSW505 for awhile and have heard nothing negative about it.. I have looked up the BIC subs and I think you should too. For the small amount of money you can get the PL-200 which I am looking to buy. Keep researching.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

The BIC shoulda been on that list too, as I have been researching it for the past week or so. I was leaning toward it but wasn't too sure. I think that I will go with the PSW505 as it has many more reviews, most of which are very positive!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Well if your are purchasing it on Newegg, you should wait for one of those weekend deal things. They are a discontinued model and since they have sold so well Newegg has plenty of stock. They are trying to get rid of them all and I have seen them as low as 199 with free shipping. Just letting you know.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, where did you see the energy s10.3 for sale @ $199?

I am an s10.3 owner. I wish I could give you a solid review... I get a lot of boominess from it and am in the process of waiting for an equalizer to come in the mail so that I can tame it. I've never heard it bottom out, though... it's box is ash. Really well built.

Here's a professional review:

http://www.energy-speakers.com/medi...audio-video-south-africa-energy-subwoofer.pdf

Have you considered the HSU STF-1? It's 299... http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-1.html


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Just out of curiosity, where did you see the energy s10.3 for sale @ $199?


Ebay


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Got it... that one doesn't look to be in great shape...


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Yeah. That is what kinda continued to push me to the psw505. I have one in my cart on newegg and will wait til the weekend to see if it goes on sale. If it doesn't then I am still happy with $230 new, compared to $250 on amazon.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

You PSW505 is on sale at 199 free shipping on New Egg if you haven't already purchased one.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you looked at the HSU subs? I know the psw505 has decent reviews... I've read through the amazon user reviews and it seems like 8 out of 10 are positive.

I've never heard a HSU... but I've never read anything bad about them. Correct me if I'm wrong, but users seem to worship them. That st is right above your sweet spot, might not be a bad idea to read about it.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

27dnast said:


> I know the psw505 has decent reviews... I've read through the amazon user reviews and it seems like 8 out of 10 are positive.


I wouldn't put a lot of stock in Amazon audio equipment reviews. When a person spends money, they have already convinced themselves that is the best choice, and the bias is reflected in the review. It is human nature.

For instance. As of this post, out of 199 customer reviews, 168 have given a $250 sub a full 5 star rating. For many of these folks, that is the best sub they have ever heard. They have no real reference point other than what they heard before.

How many of those customers do think measured what they heard? :rubeyes:

I am not picking on the Polk sub, just using it as an example. This holds true for just about any customer reviews.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Very valid point! That is the reason for this post. Most of the threads that I read sound very professional, and I was hoping for some insight on the product...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I think those reviews are valid because they represent what the average person experiences. I would actually put them in a high category simply because people who are dropping $800-$2000 on a subwoofer will have a different standard and have the means to demand a different standard. The same could be said of users of any high end product. 

If the PSW505 fits your budget, you definitely want to know what the average person is saying about it... especially if the average person is giving it bad reviews all around!

After all, you wouldn't go to the owner of a BMW 7 Series sedan and ask them how a honda accord drives.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Before I would buy a $200 "subwoofer" I would save my money and get a $400 one, possibly DIY. There is a level beneath which electronics are worth nothing and are a waste. Such are HTIB and cheap subwoofers.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I=V/R said:


> I am contemplating upgrading my two mismatched underpowered subs for one "better" sub. I have narrowed the selection of what is in my affordable range to several decent ones I think. I would like some advice on which may be the best bet.
> 
> Klipsch SW-450 $249
> 
> ...


I definitely wouldn't bother with a broken sub at this price range, especially when the problem hasn't even been identified. It could easily cost more to fix than it is worth, provided you can even find parts. If you want a DIY subwoofer we can help you with that. 

The Klipsch and the Energy are too small, you will be wanting to upgrade them soon.

The best one on your list is the Polk, it bigger and will simply have more output than the 10's. 

Consider BIC subs, too. They are getting lots of positive attention from fellow hobbyists.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Theresa said:


> Before I would buy a $200 "subwoofer" I would save my money and get a $400 one, possibly DIY. There is a level beneath which electronics are worth nothing and are a waste. Such are HTIB and cheap subwoofers.


This really is the best solution, but then the argument could be made to save until $800. That is where I think subs really start to get good. A person could probably build a sub with similar performance for $500-600.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I wanted to get in on this a bit more as I have an open room that essentially is a cavern. I first had a diy subwoofer that wasn't build properly :doh: Upon realizing how much listening material I was missing, I bought an SVS 12" NSD sonosub, I then replaced it with my diy huge 18" sonosub :hsd:, and later added twin sealed 12" sonosubs :hsd::hsd:. I found differences along the way, one being that the SVS played the lower material, however by replacing it I achieved the impact that I was missing in my (effectively) huge room. 

From what I've seen when it comes to home theater subwoofers, lower priced subs (<$400) can give you decent performance in a smaller room, however in a larger room, mid-priced (~$400+) will give you more impact and possibly lower frequencies if it employs some of the following aspects: larger/more capable driver, stronger amp, larger cabinet (HSU, SVS, etc), and lower tuning. I firmly believe that these can satisfy even discriminating listeners, with one exception, the room is large and has little gain or reinforcement of the lower frequencies. Beyond the mid-priced options, improvements in performance become much more costly to push the envelope, especially if trying to reach the same performance with smaller enclosures.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Ok so I just ordered the PSW505 for $202.98 with rush processing. I also ordered a 25' monster THX sub cable, so that I can experiment with location! I have commonly placed my subs in front corner near the towers. I am considering going for a rear location this time, maybe near my main sitting position. Is this a good idea? My room is about 14'x16' with cathedral ceiling that goes from 8' to about 11' and back. To my left I have a 2/3 open wall that leads to the kitchen, so I was considering placement to right about 1' out from wall each way. Is this a good idea?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

As far as placement, the benefit of having a compact sub is you can just move it and listen, then leave it where it sounds best at your (and I do mean you as opposed to guests :heehee listening position.


----------

